# CCleaner, and Cleaners in general



## JazzAzz (Jan 31, 2021)

What is y'all opinion on using a Cleaners, specifically like CCleaner on your MAC??? I know that some if not many, in the OFFICIAL Apple grp. are against them, as I know they would be about using any anti-virus specifically designed for APPLES, but I use both, 1) CCleaner nightly before shutting down, because I prefer deleting all my Cookies at the end of the day, EXCEPT for the ones that CCleaner OPTIONS tools allows me to save, since using either Safari OR Chrome Browser neither has a tool to SAVE cookies. 2) And Anti Virus (I use AVG) weekly, on Fridays, just to be safe, even though admittedly, in all the years now I have had my MacMini, it has not as much has gotten as much as a single, "PUP," or whatever Apple calls them.

I apologize if I am opening a bucket of worms here, but looking at others opinions


----------



## SGilbert (Jan 31, 2021)

IMHO, you are overly cautious to the point of borderline paranoid.  

You are just making a lot of extra work for yourself.  Maybe Weekly, but monthly would keep you safe---assuming you are keeping up with OS operating systems. 

Just what does that app clean out other than cookies?  And why do you feel the need to shut down nightly?  Just curious.


----------



## JazzAzz (Jan 31, 2021)

I have always shut my machines down, Always. let them rest, clean out their cache, Etc. 






						CCleaner.com - What it can and can't do
					

Piriform - Authors of the hugely popular software CCleaner, Defraggler, Recuva and Speccy.




					www.ccleaner.com
				



.


----------



## SGilbert (Jan 31, 2021)

Just shaking my head and dropping it.


----------



## JazzAzz (Jan 31, 2021)

SGilbert said:


> Just shaking my head and dropping it.




LOL, just being cautious after once own a WindowsCrap desktop


----------



## JazzAzz (Feb 6, 2021)

"And why do you feel the need to shut down nightly," I admit nightly may be overkill, but no big deal, when I reboot the next morning, while I am doing other things.









						True or false: You should reboot your computer every day
					

There are few certainties in life: Death, taxes, and turning your computer off and on when there’s a problem.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## SGilbert (Feb 6, 2021)

You do know that was written for PCs, right?  Seems your previous life with PCs left an indelible stain on you.


----------



## JazzAzz (Feb 6, 2021)

SGilbert said:


> You do know that was written for PCs, right?  Seems your previous life with PCs left an indelible stain on you.



That also site also mention it benefits MACs too. I have had one Windows machine (WindowsXP, 2006,  that I converted to Linux, Mint 17). My favorite of  all is the Chromebook I am typing on now, Absolutely NO WORRIES, PERIOD


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 7, 2021)

SGilbert said:


> You do know that was written for PCs, right?  Seems your previous life with PCs left an indelible stain on you.



I am not sure I would trust anything that fox news decides to push these days.


----------



## JazzAzz (Feb 7, 2021)

Cheryl said:


> I am not sure I would trust anything that fox news decides to push these days.




LOL, but fox news is THE ONLY LameStreamMedia that I trust and believe anymore, not totally but the most trustworthy


----------



## SGilbert (Feb 7, 2021)

JazzAzz said:


> LOL, but fox news is THE ONLY LameStreamMedia that I trust and believe anymore, not totally but the most trustworthy


I used to exclusively watch Fox for news & comment, but the Murdochs turned sour and now lean left; I've switched to NewsMax. 
Enough said; I do not wish to turn this thread into a political fight.


----------



## JazzAzz (Feb 7, 2021)

SGilbert said:


> I used to exclusively watch Fox for news & comment, but the Murdochs turned sour and now lean left; I've switched to NewsMax.
> Enough said; I do not wish to turn this thread into a political fight.





Agree


----------



## JazzAzz (Feb 12, 2021)

Say everyone, I just now learned after owning this MacMini Since Jan 2017, LOL, that leaving it in sleep instead of full off allows it to do several maintenance functions, including Installing updates. Now when y'all just put your MACs to sleep do you leave the browser, no matter the one you use, I prefer Chrome, to stay open with the tabs you had up, or do y'all close the browser down before putting it to SleepyLand  ?? TIA for any opinions.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 12, 2021)

I hide the browser along with other apps I always use every day.


----------



## JazzAzz (Feb 12, 2021)

Hide (Minimize) or CLOSE DOWN, including all the tabs you had open??


----------



## SGilbert (Feb 12, 2021)

Whatever I have open at the time I'm done for the night gets collapsed to the dock. Having a laptop, I just close the lid which is essentially putting the Mac to sleep.
I have NO automatic updates--i need to know what is being updated!  The only benefit to leaving my Mac open is for Spotlight to refresh itself--not urgent for me.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 12, 2021)

JazzAzz said:


> Hide (Minimize) or CLOSE DOWN, including all the tabs you had open??



Yep. And I do not have automatic updates enabled either. I like to know when the download is happening and I will initiate it at my specific timing.


----------



## JazzAzz (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanks Cheryl


----------

